# 10g Tank Stocking



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Waddup guys? 

So one of my tanks, the 10 gallon one has to be re-stocked. I currently have only 1 molly inside and yeah before you guys say the tank is too small for him, my 5g, 20g and 29g are completely full or have fish that are gonna kill him.

So I'm really bad at deciding what to put it my tanks and I want you guys opinion. What should I keep in this 10g.

I use white gravel and some of you probably know how hard it is to keep it clean. So I was thinking maybe use sand this time? And if so, how do i begin switching gravel for sand with a fish inside if it's possible?

Thank you.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No lol the Molly is fine for A 10g. You could also do guppies, I personally like feeder guppies(cheap & small)

Platties, cories, SMALL Tetras.

Your going to have to set up another tank for the molly, because the sand will take a while to settle. You just drain out water, dump gravel out, and then if your buying aquatic sand then it should have instructions to follow.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Right now I bought a dwarf gourami and letting him in there for a while so my tank could settle for a bit with some more bioload.

As for guppies with gouramis i don't know if the two are compatible?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No lol they are definitely not compatible. But choosing gourami means your switching from a non aggressive tank to a semi-aggressive. From hear you can do medium size tetras, rainbows, loaches, small catfish, barbs, mostly any DWARF semi-aggressive fish


----------

